# Ohio River Buddy Trail Results 6/18



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ohio River Buddy Trail Powhatan Point 6/18/2016*

*It was a beautiful day for bass fishing , temps in the high 80’s and water temp’s up in the high 70’s and*

*a good turnout of 48 teams . 111 bass were caught with the smallmouth dominating at 90; followed*

*by spots at 16 and only 5 largemouth. The weights were down overall ; total weight was 125.19.*

*Would like to thanks the ORBT Staff again; plus our June sponsors of Shubert Storage; Ohio River*

*Outdoors; Polymer Services and Boggs Pizza and Grill and all the teams for your continued*

*loyalty to the ORBT. We are at the halfway point of the season and the point race is as close as*

*ever and for the third month in a row we have another new team at the top; Abe Collins and*

*Brian Trunk with 280 points out of a possible 300. Here is how the top ten places finished :*

*1st place – Jeremy Byers/ Heather Ebert (5) 8.24 #’s*

*2nd place – Tim Schwall/ Mike Hansen (5) 7.10 #’s*

*3rd place – Rick Russell/ Ed Hupp (5) 6.29 #’s*

*4th place – Hunter Ayers/ Charles Ayers (5) 6.27 #’s*

*5th place – Tony Brown/ Dustin Blair (5) 5.61 #’s*

*6th place – Abe Collins/ Tony Knight (5) 5.46 #’s*

*7th place – Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard (5) 5.40 #’s*

*8th place – John Thompson/ Jonathan Thompson (5) 5.36 #’s*

*9th place – Gary Luff/ Nick McMahon (5) 4.55#’s*

*9th place – Cecil Schneider/ Daniel Holdren (4) 4.55 #’s*

*Big Bass – Jeremy Byers/ Heather Ebert (SM) 3.02 #’s*

*The next ORBT is at Ravenswood 7/ 16/ 2016; see you there….. Joe*


----------

